# دفتر عقد المقاولة الموحد للمشاريع الإنشائية



## باسم منلا (17 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم *​*اقدم لكم*​*دفتر عقد المقاولة *الموحد* للمشاريع الإنشائية*​​*مع أنه يتبع *​*
دائرة العطاءات الحكوميـــة في وزارة الاشغال العامة والاسكان (​​​**المملكة الاردنية الهاشميـــــــــة )*​*إلا أنه مستند عام و يتضمن الكثير من المعلومات الهامة*​​​*
​*


----------



## باسم منلا (17 أغسطس 2008)

*إليكم الملف*

إليكم الملف


----------



## Jamal (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا.
هناك استفسار: هو مترجم عن الفيديك؟
ام هناك تغيير لبعض البنود؟


----------



## hamza_alabbadi (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا كبير... الله يبيض وجهك


----------



## ahmadnasr80 (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
في مشكلة بالرابط الله يبارك فيك
شكرا


----------



## علي محمود فراج (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ..
مرفق نسخة ملف word .. طبعة 2005
​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------

